# NYC-Need adopters and fosters for babies, etc.



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Update-New York City-
Rat adopters and fosters needed!!! 
Please contact Lisa: [email protected] if you can help. 
Background: rats released by "...elevated patch of grass next to 12th Avenue near 57th Street, next to the West Side Highway": http://gothamist.com/2015/07/14/these_rats_are_doomed.php 
Lisa said: "The rats are DOMESTIC white rats, including young juveniles and babies.


"...the primary need at the moment are adopters and people willing to foster. Adoption is top priority, as there are well over 100 animals, and counting. We have plenty of people willing to catch them, but we must find places for them to go first. Also, the city has poisoned the colony, so we are in a race against time. We are quickly running out of space and time, so..., now is the time to step up. People who can adopt are what we need most. The rats who have been caught so far are surprisingly tame and mellow, and able to live together with no conflict. Many are very young babies!


"...this is a group effort among several rescues and individuals, ...please be patient if you try to contact and do not hear back right away. We are juggling many problems, and the poison has made everything even more difficult. If you do not get a response, please do not get offended, and make multiple efforts. We are all working extremely hard to get as many rats saved as possible. Thanks so much! Lisa A" Posted for Lisa by Raquel 


Please contact: [email protected] if you can help by adopting or fostering.


----------

